# Firmware update logic



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

So I'm monitoring TeslaFi to see how quickly 2019.5.2 is getting deployed when I notice the following:










My question is: Why would Tesla still be pushing 2018.42.1.2 to a Model 3 when there have been so many updates since then? I won't question why a Model 3 was still stuck on 2018.42.1.1, there could be many reasons (as simple as the car has been "offline" for an extended period).

I would have thought, however, that since 95% of Model 3s appear to have "standardized" on 2018.50.6, that that would have been the logical firmware upgrade. I suppose an argument could be made that you have to go through 2018.42.1.2 to progress further, but

My Model 3 went from 2018.36.2 to 2018.42.4 directly (in early Nov-2018) and
Surely Tesla has designed the firmware pushes to be cumulative, at least for all those that are considered V9.
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

it is not so much that they are sending out new invites for those builds, but was sent to the car previously, and for whatever reason it is just now being installed. So possibly a second car someone isn't driving in the winter, a car at a second house that hasnt been driven, etc.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> it is not so much that they are sending out new invites for those builds, but was sent to the car previously, and for whatever reason it is just now being installed. So possibly a second car someone isn't driving in the winter, a car at a second house that hasnt been driven, etc.


Ah. That makes sense. I hadn't quite connected enough dots on the process. Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It also could have been a car in for service and that service required a firmware reflash but the new version wasn’t available for their VIN yet


----------

